# Man killed by police identified as RCMP officer after alleged attack on woman, teen in Monteregie



## Jarnhamar (28 Jul 2022)

Sad story out of Quebec. Looks like an RCMP officer was killed after allegedly attacking his (presumably) wife and kid.

Man killed by police identified as RCMP officer after alleged attack on woman, teen in Monteregie​


> An RCMP officer was killed by police in Quebec Wednesday morning after an alleged attack on a woman and teenager at his home in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, in Quebec's Montérégie region.
> 
> The incident is being investigated by Quebec's bureau of investigations (BEI).
> 
> ...




Due to the nature of their work are RCMP officers prioritized for mental health medical care or are they stuck dealing with the standard civilian wait times?


----------



## RedFive (1 Aug 2022)

We wait, same as everybody else.


----------

